
Venezuela knocked offline after nationwide power outage - hackernewsjakob
https://netblocks.org/reports/venezuela-knocked-offline-after-nationwide-power-outage-3AnwjoB2
======
hackernewsjakob
Can anybody explain how Netblocks is generating the data? I can't find any
information on how they are doing it.

